# New baby! First Timer!



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Yesterday morning our Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian surprised us with a baby! We knew she was pregnant but we thought we still had another month before kidding. Mom is doing great and baby also seems to be doing well. I feel as if I am forgetting something.... Anyone have any tips on the first week? Do they sleep a lot? I am so flustered since I thought I had more time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!

As long as baby is nursing, and be sure to keep watch on mama's udder for engorgement..you may need to milk her to keep her soft for baby to latch on easily as well as to keep the udder even if baby isn't nursing both sides. Your new kid should be active and finding her legs within 2 days of birth... as long as she's nursing well, she'll be fine.


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! I checked udders tonight and they seem normal. I think everything is good so far.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! You will have to post pictures.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

You are forgetting something PICTURES! lol congrats on your new addition.


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Sadly we lost little Remington this morning  we rushed her to the emergency vet and they did all they could. I can't help but constantly think I did something wrong


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh my. So Sorry for your loss. You are gonna feel that way, no matter the reason for her passing - because she was a precious little baby. I wish for you; peace of mind in knowing that she was loved well while she was here.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word ... try to get an autopsy on her, to see what the problem was. This isn't your fault one bit ... she was loved for the time she was down here :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh noooo , Im so sorry 
You did everything you could for baby , dont blame yourself.
But I agree with WHF , get a autopsy if possible .
Sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh darn it that's a shame. This was the tiny baby from Miss Kitty right? You should not feel guilty, you did the best you could have for her. Just take good care of her mama and try not to beat yourself up.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am so sorry. Sometimes things happen that you cannot prevent. Just take care of mom and move forward there will be more babies and better experiences. Don't blame yourself over it.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

awwww...im soooo sorry to hear this....I could tell how excited you were from your post....this is def not your fault!!
Prayers sent....


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's heartbreaking. I hope you get some answers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry :hug:

Even though this loss has affected you, please don't beat yourself up...these things happen. Give mama lots of TLC, she will be crying and searching for her baby and it is a very heartbreaking sight, be sure to milk her if you had planned on doing so, it will help her to have someone to bond with.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Sometimes freak things happen, and there isn't anything anyone can do to prevent it


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. We are still in shock but trying to move forward. Miss Kitty is doing well. We are milking her and moved one of her good friends Ace into her pen to keep her company.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh dear - what happened to the baby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry, for your loss.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

:hug::hug:


----------

